# San Diego "BIG KIDZ" Hydraulics



## 32165

BIG KIDZ HYDRAULICS, for all your Lowriding needs. 


Parts, pumps, kits, hoses, pump heads, motors and repairs. 

Squares, chrome, rims, knock offs, color bars.

Installation, reinforcement.

Got the picture?


619-865-2087.


----------



## 32165

ttt


----------



## 32165

ttt


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Fuck Yeah.... Where's the Location!!!

Big SD Reppin!


----------



## socalridah

Post up some prices. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by socalridah_@Aug 20 2009, 10:15 PM~14834317
> *Post up some prices.  :biggrin:
> *


Give em a call. I'm sure they are more than competitive. Cool guys too!!!!

sup fellas, TTT for BigKidz...


----------



## sdimpala64

Good luck with the new shop!


----------



## 32165

ttt


----------



## 32165

JUST CALL, No pics needed.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

TTT


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Where's the spot?


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT FOR BIG KID AND HIS NEW SHOP


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## 32165

ttt


----------



## donkeypunch

post up some pics and prices? chrome? black? gold? what kind motors u got?


----------



## Bird

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 27 2009, 12:21 AM~14894771
> *TTT FOR BIG KID AND HIS NEW SHOP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loyalty1s

pm on prices for reinforcement on a 84 olds stress points,front and bottomof belly, lower arms, rear upper and lower trailing arms


----------



## donkeypunch

hey thanks u should post some pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin:


----------



## 32165

:0


----------



## donkeypunch

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## 32165

ttt


----------



## 32165

ttt


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## laid back in a lac

was up eddie :biggrin:


----------



## xavierthexman

How much?


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Sep 20 2009, 08:15 PM~15136429
> *How much?
> *


How much for what? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:    :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## dcboysone

Do you all carry batteries? What's your location bro? :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## donkeypunch

we are over by CHICANO PARK in S.D we have centinials 1000cca they range from 75 to 80 depends on how many u need


----------



## 32165

:uh:


----------



## GROUPEC

GOOD ASS PRICES I KNOW THESE GUYS CALL THEM UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## donkeypunch

thanks for the support. :biggrin: :biggrin:   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## 32165

tttt bitches


----------



## 32165

:uh: ttt


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## donkeypunch

parts on hand what you need (619) 865-2087 phones all ways on


----------



## water buffalo

what about them brrrraatwursts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## donkeypunch

:biggrin: whatever you need all the way to 450lbs :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## water buffalo

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: AAAAAAAAHHHHHH NNNNIGGA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sancho 1

:thumbsup: be there soon


----------



## MR.SKAMS




----------



## donkeypunch

indoor show coming up dont wait till last min to fix ur ride we got parts :biggrin: {619}865-2087 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## donkeypunch

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## xavierthexman

How much to lift my car? Aircraft stuff :0


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Orale X Man! That's what I'm talking about?

Where is the shop located anyway?


----------



## donkeypunch

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@Nov 20 2009, 10:48 PM~15734896
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :banghead:  :banghead:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## donkeypunch

:h5: :h5: :loco: :loco: :rant: :rant: :buttkick: :buttkick: time to get stuff done for new years


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

ttt


----------



## sancho 1

can we get my car lifted before the new years picnic. so i can join e-bay to go out of town. :h5:


----------



## water buffalo

:uh: :uh: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :uh: :uh:


----------



## donkeypunch

holidays are over time to get to work!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Jan 26 2010, 09:29 PM~16422745
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Whats sup Eddie, we just got another order of Toy axles in today,Let O.J know if 1 will have your name on it...2 week turn around for completion :0


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset

WHAT KIND OF PUMP'S DO U HAVE ANY WHAMMY'S ALL CROME PLEASE LET ME KNOW IM IN THE HUNT FOR MY BIG BODY THANK'S  :biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wow: :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Feb 10 2010, 10:28 PM~16578227
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


Whats up Eddie. Hows things down your way :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset

*
BIG THANKS TO EDDIE AND MARTY FOR HOOKEN A BROTHER UP 
AND GOOD PRICES THANKS BRO. :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

THANKS ANY TIME BRO. I GOT YOUR OTHER STUFF TOO!


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wow: :wow: :wow: TTT


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Mar 23 2010, 08:39 PM~16979343
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  TTT
> *


What Eddie, Should have your stuff landing soon, Thanks Big Homie for being Patient  


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## donkeypunch

:h5: :thumbsup: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## donkeypunch

:roflmao: :roflmao: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

TTT :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## SAPO86LS

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 27 2009, 12:21 AM~14894771
> *TTT FOR BIG KID AND HIS NEW SHOP
> *


What up shrek,this bee the homie SAPO hit me up fool


----------



## donkeypunch

happy birthday big kid :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BackBumper559

WATZ CRACKN BROTHER


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## monteloco

NO PICS HHHHHMMM NO BUSSINES


----------



## donkeypunch

i will post some it just takes too long to do cause u got to load them some where else then transfer you know.. just been busy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@May 4 2010, 02:42 PM~17389709
> *i will post some it just takes too long to do cause u got to load them some where else then transfer you know.. just been busy :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WHERE THE PICS? :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## donkeypunch

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@May 6 2010, 09:59 PM~17415411
> *WHERE THE PICS? :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


you can post sum too ur part of this post


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## donkeypunch

damm having trouble posting pics something about dynamic images with img


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

TTT


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wow: :wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@May 24 2010, 07:09 PM~17591030
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


What's up Eddie :biggrin: 

I'll have O.J in touch with you this week on them fittings, got a large order coming in on friday


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:uh: :uh: :uh: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## island sunset

GOT PISTON PUMP AND HOW MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Jun 10 2010, 01:22 PM~17750364
> *GOT PISTON PUMP AND HOW MUCH :biggrin:
> *



PM sent


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

is this eddie from "ghetto fab"?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO_@Jun 12 2010, 11:43 PM~17771701
> *is this eddie from "ghetto fab"?
> *


Naw this is the real Eddie from the Big M....

Eddie hit me up so we can swap out those fitting big homie, got everything here


----------



## pacific coast

TTT for Big Kids. Bought a few sets of batteries off Eddie over the years. Good guy & good prices.


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:uh: :uh: :uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

And you knooow this Mannn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivan619

TTT


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## donkeypunch

hey fool put the pics up cause i couldnt do it dont be lazy sitting in front of ur computer in ur pink thong go outside and take the pics....   :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@Jun 23 2010, 07:08 PM~17870203
> *hey fool put the pics up cause i couldnt do it dont be lazy sitting in front of ur computer in ur pink thong go outside and take the pics....     :wave:  :wave:
> *


well come over and pose in your pink thong so you can model holding the chrome long shock and chrome strokes that you like to hold!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin:


----------



## donkeypunch

a huevo puto you know i like chrome


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

NEED GEARS BIGKIDZ HAS THEM 11 AND 13 HIT ME UP 619 865-2087


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Jul 28 2010, 11:30 PM~18171118
> *NEED GEARS BIGKIDZ HAS THEM 11 AND 13 HIT ME UP 619 865-2087
> *



GOING FAST :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin:


----------



## donkeypunch

i know u wont take ur eyes of the pump again unless its bolted in... how them fingers those nails fall off yet :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :tears:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@Aug 8 2010, 11:52 PM~18262105
> *i know u wont take ur eyes of the pump again unless its bolted in... how them fingers those nails fall off yet    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:  :tears:
> *



B.I.T.C.H. :rant: :rant: :rant: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## donkeypunch

big kidz got parts what u need 619 865 2087 ask for big kid


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 13 2010, 12:04 AM~17771813
> *Naw this is the real Eddie from the Big M....
> 
> Eddie hit me up so we can swap out those fitting big homie, got everything here
> *



WHAT YOU MEAN BY THAT!!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Aug 18 2010, 09:38 PM~18348396
> *WHAT YOU MEAN BY THAT!!!!!!
> *


Key word ....The Big-M :biggrin: 

sup playa....You get the fam situwaymated


----------



## donkeypunch

NO HATTING HERE WE SELL TO EVERYBODY!!! WE GOT GEARS!!!!    :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAT U NEED <619> 865-2087 BIG KID


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 18 2010, 10:07 PM~18348770
> *Key word ....The Big-M :biggrin:
> 
> sup playa....You get the fam situwaymated
> *


found a new spot just waiting on the ok!!


----------



## donkeypunch

Big kidz got gears and got batteries what else u need (619) 865-2087 we got parts


----------



## donkeypunch

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## donkeypunch

We got parts batts gears solenoids what you need (619) 865-2087


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@Aug 21 2010, 08:30 PM~18372333
> *We got parts batts gears solenoids what you need (619) 865-2087
> *


     :yes: :yes: :yes: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## puertorican65




----------



## donkeypunch

We got gears batts solenoids cylinders fittings coils what you need BIG KIDZ (619) 865-2087


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@Aug 31 2010, 05:17 PM~18454113
> * dont forget #11 gears in stock;;word is out;;homie*


----------



## donkeypunch

Thanks BIG AlAl


----------



## woeone23

:uh: :uh: 7 pages and not one pic of your work...post some pics player


----------



## donkeypunch

GOT GEARS!!!!


----------



## donkeypunch

on bags 350psi shop truck tow pig


----------



## donkeypunch

1936 plymouth we did


----------



## donkeypunch

1964 we did setup of the month march 08 in lowrider magazine


----------



## donkeypunch

1930"s oldsmobile that we did


----------



## donkeypunch

a friends 1964 impala BIG KIDZ custom suspensions 619-865-2087


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## woeone23

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@Sep 1 2010, 10:32 PM~18467366
> *1964 we did setup of the month march 08 in lowrider magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice I've seen that car at super show one year.....clean fucking work bro keep the pics comin


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## recs64

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Sep 6 2010, 11:17 PM~18503820
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Homie how much for 2 chrome motors?


----------



## P1DAILY619

THANKS FOR THE SETUP ON MONDAY


----------



## donkeypunch

> _Originally posted by recs64_@Sep 10 2010, 08:33 PM~18537815
> *Hey Homie how much for 2 chrome motors?
> *


call me it depends which ones u want call me (619)865-2087


----------



## donkeypunch

> _Originally posted by P1DAILY619_@Sep 10 2010, 11:07 PM~18538936
> *THANKS FOR THE SETUP ON MONDAY
> *


No problem let us know if u have any problems and thanks againagain


----------



## recs64

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@Sep 10 2010, 11:44 PM~18539140
> *call me it depends which ones u want call me (619)865-2087
> *


THANKS FOR THE MOTORS HOMIE, HELPED ME OUT ALOT!


----------



## ShortRound

you have any 11 gears


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@Sep 1 2010, 10:01 PM~18467136
> *on bags 350psi shop truck tow pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shrekinacutty

ttt for big kid :biggrin:


----------



## donkeypunch

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Sep 12 2010, 12:19 AM~18545496
> *you have any 11 gears
> *


sold out on 11 on thursday i got 13's


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@Sep 12 2010, 07:41 PM~18550331
> *sold out on 11 on thursday i got 13's
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@Sep 12 2010, 07:41 PM~18550331
> *sold out on 11 on thursday i got 13's
> *




     



:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: 






:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## DIPN714

BIG KID


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## DIPN714

U GOT THE #11 GEARS AND THE SECO'S RIGHT


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 6 2010, 11:10 AM~18751082
> *U GOT THE #11 GEARS AND THE SECO'S RIGHT
> *


GOT PLENTY OF GEARS AND MOTORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CCE,SACOS,HD CCE 2 POST MOTORS, ALL IN STOCK HIT US UP WITH YOUR NEEDS!!!!!!!!!!!       

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 


:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## LiL Steven$YG

Anyway u could pm me some prices for a 1/2" Y block. a 4 hole switch plate. quick disconnect. shipped to 93292. Visalia. Ca. much appreciated homie..


----------



## ShortRound

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Oct 14 2010, 04:29 PM~18812846
> *GOT PLENTY OF GEARS AND MOTORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CCE,SACOS,HD CCE 2 POST MOTORS, ALL IN STOCK HIT US UP WITH YOUR NEEDS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 need a price on a 11gear, 18inch strokes and some 8inch and some 41/2 ton coil.


----------



## infamous704

:cheesy:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by LiL Steven$YG_@Oct 14 2010, 07:59 PM~18814459
> *Anyway u could pm me some prices for a 1/2" Y block. a 4 hole switch plate. quick disconnect. shipped to 93292. Visalia. Ca. much appreciated homie..
> *



PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Oct 17 2010, 01:04 PM~18833816
> *need a price on a 11gear, 18inch strokes and some 8inch and some 41/2 ton coil.
> *



Pm sent :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Just Give me a call when you need them parts 619 865-2087


----------



## LiL Steven$YG

Speedy response man..thanks.


----------



## LiL Steven$YG

:biggrin: Got my parts today..got exactly what i ordered. easy to work with. competetive prices. nice guys. fast shipping..This is how business is done. TTMFT for Big Kidz.!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup big dawg.. hows that bump on your head :cheesy: .. but it was coo to meet ya homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 21 2010, 04:43 PM~18873452
> *sup big dawg.. hows that bump on your head :cheesy: .. but it was coo to meet ya homie.. :biggrin:
> *



You act like we havn't met before player


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by LiL Steven$YG_@Oct 21 2010, 10:26 AM~18870429
> *:biggrin: Got my parts today..got exactly what i ordered. easy to work with. competetive prices. nice guys. fast shipping..This is how business is done. TTMFT for Big Kidz.!!
> *



Thanks bro. call me when you need anything else :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Oct 23 2010, 09:39 AM~18887671
> *You act like we havn't met before player
> *


my bad.. i ment it was good to see ya player


----------



## ShortRound

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Oct 17 2010, 03:25 PM~18834864
> *Pm sent :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Just Give me a call when you need them parts  619 865-2087
> *



thanks


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Nov 9 2010, 10:44 AM~19025116
> *:biggrin:
> *


     :uh: :uh: What happened with the coils????????????????????????

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

HEY BIG DOGG EVERYTHING LANDED LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT THOSE KITS


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin:


----------



## 48221

:wow:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wow:


----------



## black-rooster

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Dec 11 2010, 01:02 AM~19299322
> *:wow:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin: ;;who said it


----------



## og326

TTMFT for Big Kidz.!! :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: This is how business is done!!


----------



## donkeypunch

:biggrin: :biggrin: we got parts what you need (619)865-2087 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by og326_@Jan 12 2011, 04:33 PM~19578122
> *TTMFT for Big Kidz.!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin: This is how business is done!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Did your square work?


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 12 2011, 11:00 AM~19575373
> *:biggrin: ;;who  said  it
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave: What up AL :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## og326

> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Did your square work?*


Im waiting on the piston kit, i havent put it on! ill hit up up when i get a hold of the money soon! uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

got BBC coils in stock and other parts


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Jan 24 2011, 10:53 PM~19690162
> *got BBC coils in stock  and other parts
> *


       :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Jan 26 2011, 10:26 PM~19709990
> *            :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

got BBC coils in stock and other parts


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Feb 1 2011, 10:05 PM~19762876
> *got BBC coils in stock and other parts
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 2 2011, 06:40 PM~19771262
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Feb 1 2011, 09:05 PM~19762876
> *got BBC coils in stock and other parts
> *


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

Thanks for the hook up yesturday....saved my some cash on those batterys...I'll be head back down to San Diego next month.....


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Feb 13 2011, 12:49 PM~19858832
> *Thanks for the hook up yesturday....saved my some cash on those batterys...I'll be head back down to San Diego next month.....
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maldito78




----------



## THEE805RAIDER

chrome 63 impala parts? ...let me know...some homie is askin' for some...


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Feb 17 2011, 06:50 PM~19896918
> *chrome 63 impala parts? ...let me know...some homie is askin' for some...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin:


----------



## donkeypunch

NEED PARTS (619)865-2087


----------



## DIPN714

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## TUKINSTANG

price on chrome coils in pic?

price on chrome trailering arms?


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by TUKINSTANG_@Mar 4 2011, 10:01 PM~20019331
> *price on chrome coils in pic?
> 
> price on chrome trailering arms?
> *


   PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## THEE805RAIDER

TTT.....


----------



## sancho 1

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@Mar 3 2011, 12:04 AM~20004295
> *NEED PARTS (619)865-2087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EDD I NEED 2 OF THESE, PUMPS N TANKS ONLY. :happysad:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Mar 13 2011, 07:33 AM~20080118
> *EDD I NEED 2 OF THESE, PUMPS N TANKS ONLY. :happysad:
> *


I only got 2 for my 61. Will check


----------



## sancho 1

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Mar 15 2011, 05:56 PM~20099740
> *I only got 2 for my 61. Will check
> *


LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## sikonenine

Still got them BBC coils in stock? :thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine

> _Originally posted by sikonenine_@Mar 19 2011, 07:22 PM~20131548
> *Still got them BBC coils in stock? :thumbsup:
> *


 BB coils !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by sikonenine_@Mar 19 2011, 07:24 PM~20131564
> *BB coils !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Mar 20 2011, 10:06 PM~20140049
> *  :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *



Hit me eme...


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by sikonenine_@Mar 21 2011, 06:17 PM~20146031
> *Hit me eme...
> *



PM sent :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## THEE805RAIDER

getting hooked up with them coils....just waitin on them.. shipped to me.....THANKS EDDIE......GOOD PRICES


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

> _Originally posted by sikonenine_@Mar 19 2011, 08:24 PM~20131564
> *BB coils !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ANY PICTURES OF THOSE COILS?


----------



## sikonenine

What upper , I'ma come see ya...

S D TTT... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Mar 23 2011, 01:44 PM~20162146
> *ANY PICTURES OF THOSE COILS?
> *




    BIG KIDZ HYDRAULICS, SAN DIEGO, CA

4.5 TON (BLACK) $130.00









3.5 TON (GREEN) $130.00









3.0 TON SHORT STACK (RAW OR CHROME) $79.00 / $145.00








        


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Mar 24 2011, 05:47 PM~20172451
> *       BIG KIDZ HYDRAULICS, SAN DIEGO, CA
> 
> 4.5 TON (BLACK) $130.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.5 TON (GREEN) $130.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.0 TON SHORT STACK (RAW OR CHROME) $79.00 / $145.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Fo sho!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Mar 24 2011, 06:47 PM~20172451
> *       BIG KIDZ HYDRAULICS, SAN DIEGO, CA
> 
> 4.5 TON (BLACK) $130.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.5 TON (GREEN) $130.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.0 TON SHORT STACK (RAW OR CHROME) $79.00 / $145.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:fool2: BBC COILS.........TTMFT....


----------



## tripleblack

you got 3.5 ton full stack black


----------



## sancho 1

still need price on 2 chrome pumps, with chrome pump heads and tanks,no dumps   like the ones you got for the 61 :biggrin:


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

GOT THE COILS...THANKS HOMIEE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Mar 25 2011, 06:35 PM~20181541
> *GOT THE COILS...THANKS HOMIEE.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine

> _Originally posted by sikonenine_@Mar 23 2011, 06:27 PM~20164302
> *What upper , I'ma  come see ya...
> 
> S D TTT... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:
> *



Eddie , What up... :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wow:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## 65chevyridah

How much for a pair of chrome extended shocks?


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

TTMFT....WUD UP HOMIEE...

any B.M. 8" FAT STICKS black....price shipped to 93455


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

BIG KIDZ HYDRAULICS, SAN DIEGO, CA

4.5 TON (BLACK) $130.00









3.5 TON (GREEN) $130.00









3.0 TON SHORT STACK (RAW OR CHROME) $79.00 / $145.00








        
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

BIG KIDZ HYDRAULICS, SAN DIEGO, CA
619-865-2087

4.5 TON (BLACK) $150.00 shipped









3.5 TON (GREEN) $150.00 shipped









3.0 TON SHORT STACK (RAW OR CHROME) $85.00 shipped / $165.00 shipped








        
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## TROUBLESOME

*THE ROYALS 1RST ANNUAL SUMMER KICK OFF PICNIC!!!THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....*

FLYERS WILL BE DONE AND POSTED BY WEEK END!!!


----------



## 1986monte

hey yoe big kid do u mail orders?


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

> _Originally posted by 1986monte_@May 23 2011, 10:06 PM~20616005
> *hey yoe big kid do u mail orders?
> *


       :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

BIG KIDZ HYDRAULICS, SAN DIEGO, CA
619-865-2087

4.5 TON (BLACK) $150.00 shipped









3.5 TON (GREEN) $150.00 shipped









3.0 TON SHORT STACK (RAW OR CHROME) $85.00 shipped / $165.00 shipped








        
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## TROUBLESOME




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## donkeypunch

what you need 619-865-2087 call or pm we got paypal


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

BIG KIDZ HYDRAULICS, SAN DIEGO, CA
619-865-2087

4.5 TON (BLACK) $150.00 shipped









3.5 TON (GREEN) $150.00 shipped









3.0 TON SHORT STACK (RAW OR CHROME) $85.00 shipped / $165.00 shipped








        
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote][/QUOTE]


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin:


----------



## kbron82

:barf:lol


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

BIG KIDZ HYDRAULICS, SAN DIEGO, CA
619-865-2087

4.5 TON (BLACK) $150.00 shipped









3.5 TON (GREEN) $150.00 shipped









3.0 TON SHORT STACK (RAW OR CHROME) $85.00 shipped / $165.00 shipped








        
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/QUOTE]
[/quote]
[/quote][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## fidecaddy

WHAT UP JUST SENT PAYMENT FOR THE 4 1/2 TON COILS


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:thumbsup:


fidecaddy said:


> WHAT UP JUST SENT PAYMENT FOR THE 4 1/2 TON COILS


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

BIG KIDZ HAS 1200cc DEKA BATTERIES IN STOCK!!!!!!!!! $90 each!!!!
 
cheaper if you buy so many

PM ME ON HERE. OR CALL ME 619-865-2087


----------



## player85

Got any italian dumps pic if you can please thanks.


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

NO italians but I do have blow proof ones.


----------



## player85

Can you pm me some pics with price shipped thanks.


----------



## player85

Can you pm me some pics with price shipped thanks.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> :biggrin:


:h5:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

BIG KIDZ HAS 1200cc DEKA BATTERIES IN STOCK!!!!!!!!! $85 each!!!!
 
cheaper if you buy so many

PM ME ON HERE. OR CALL ME 619-865-2087


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

TTT


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin:


----------



## arts66

you got Prestolite motor ?


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

DIPN714 said:


> :h5:


:wave:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


----------



## GT~PLATING

[h=2]







HOP & CAR WASH FUNDRAISER IN PALMDALE 11/19[/h]_







FUNDRAISER BY HOW HIGH & ALL STARS, GOOD TIMES & DENA 4 LIFE_
How high Hydraulics,Good Times, Dena 4 Life Car Clubs will be having a fundraiser Hop & Car wash all proceeds will go to big Johns family in this time of need. Big Johns son is having surgery and he's always been out there in the streets and shows putting it down for the people and keeping the hop game active in the streets let's all get together and put this down for the homie and give a little back during this time.

WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT 
SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550

ALS0 WERE HAViNG A H0P AFTER DA CAR WASH FR0M 2.00 PM-? 45318 SiERRA HWY & AVE I LANCASTER CA 93534
F0R H0PPERS 0NLY $25.00 PER CAR & $5.00 AT DA GATE F0R WLK iNS ALL PR0CEEDS F0R BiG j0HN & HiS S0N.

F00D & DRiNKS WiLL BE S0LD AT DA H0P.

ANY QUESTi0NS FEEL FREE T0 CALL;
PEL0N GT S0 CAL ViCE PRESiDENT 818.307.0134
DARRELL DENA F0R LiFE PRES 626.399.7861​


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

WILL THOSE BATTERYS READ 1200 ON MY DIGITAL BATTERY TESTER


----------



## DIPN714

I NEED 7;;OK


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

DIPN714 said:


> I NEED 7;;OK


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:drama:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

TTT


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Whaaaaats uuuup


----------



## lil watcha

You guys got 3.5 bbc coils in stock?


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

lil watcha said:


> You guys got 3.5 bbc coils in stock?


Yes got all coils in stock!


----------



## DIPN714

:run:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

CJAY said:


> TTT


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


----------



## ~ 432 SIXTY 3 ~

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Got parts in stock


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


----------



## scrappin68

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714

got # 11 GEARS;;;PRICE;;


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

DIPN714 said:


> got # 11 GEARS;;;PRICE;;


Got 100 in stock:thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> Got 100 in stock:thumbsup:


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::loco::loco::loco::loco:


----------



## scrappin68

:thumbsup: thanx for the batts ,,


----------



## Abelito

OG LIL ABEL said:


>


Good to see another Abel


----------



## Abelito

Im looking to lift my 91 brougham 4 door. 2 pump, reinforced stress points, under belly, extended A arms 3/4, front back, 2 rear corners, etc everything else batteries, coils. Main thing I want it to stand 3 with no problem. Don't want it to hop mad high but want to front to snap up quick. Please respond, I have 1a quote from another shop. Seen your name in April issue LOW RIDER.


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

What's cracking


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> What's cracking


Ur ass when you bend over!


----------



## Pl432

You guys extend a arms


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Pl432 said:


> You guys extend a arms


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## scrappin68

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

uffin::wave:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

DIPN714 said:


> :h5:



Whats cracking chipper:shh::shh:


----------



## DIPN714

GOT CCE MOTORS,,CO MPTS


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

DIPN714 said:


> GOT CCE MOTORS,,CO MPTS


Ran out:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## 48221

Shorty's Hydraulics said:


> *Prestolite Old School Plus Motors $145.00 each. Shipping using U.S. Mail flat rate box with insurance is $16 for one motor and $18 for two motors.
> 
> Instock and ready to ship!
> 
> View attachment 438778
> 
> *


Fool start your own topic.


----------



## JUST2C

DIPN714 said:


> GOT CCE MOTORS,,CO MPTS


 :dunno:


----------



## DIPN714

:werd:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

deigo gona b cracking sunday;;big boy serveing them


----------



## DIPN714

deigo  gona b cracking sunday;;big boy serveing them


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:shh:


DIPN714 said:


> deigo  gona b cracking sunday;;big boy serveing them


----------



## DIPN714

:angel:


----------



## DIPN714

:angel:


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How much for a two pump setup installed


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

PM sent:thumbsup:


SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> How much for a two pump setup installed


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin:uffin::420::420:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## DIPN714

SUNDAY MAY 6


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

DIPN714 said:


> SUNDAY MAY 6



whats cracking chipper:rofl:


----------



## drfirme

Price on a HD pump motor..chrome..picked up..paying cash...


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Got a couple of HD Motors PM sent:thumbsup:



drfirme said:


> Price on a HD pump motor..chrome..picked up..paying cash...


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> :h5:


What sup Mr Bigkidz??? Thanks again playa, incase i forgot to say it


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:thumbsup::h5:


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> What sup Mr Bigkidz??? Thanks again playa, incase i forgot to say it


----------



## MintySeven

que onda vato


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Whats cracking:wave:



MintySeven said:


> que onda vato


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:thumbsup: Got 13's and 14's 100 spoke wire rims for sale $400


----------



## DIPN714

NEW


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

BRRRRRRRAND NEW BUDDY



DIPN714 said:


> NEW


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble

Whats up bro. Glad that '61 back window trim worked out for you.

How much for a simple two pump setup?
Do you got 13" color spokes?


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> BRRRRRRRAND NEW BUDDY


with silicone or with out


----------



## sixonebubble

lowlifehydraulics said:


> with silicone or with out


What does that mean?


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Just like your lips:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


lowlifehydraulics said:


> with silicone or with out


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> Just like your lips:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


13 x 5.5" ?


----------



## sixonebubble

Any word on those rim prices? 13x7 Chrome n black


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## MintySeven




----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:thumbsup:


MintySeven said:


> View attachment 512668


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


----------



## LARGO15201904

got cylinder o rings?


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Yes sir call me 619 865 2087


LARGO15201904 said:


> got cylinder o rings?


----------



## LARGO15201904

for shure! ima hit you up so i can stop by and pick some up this week.


----------



## JUST2C

Bump


----------



## Ariztlan

*Xavier The X-Man's 10th Annual Cruise For The Cause Car Show August 11, 2012 Chula Vista, CA. 

OVERVIEW:* I put this show & shine together 10 years ago to help a little boy who desperately needed a bone marrow match . I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donating Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it has turned into a great CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had close to 25,000 people show up and over 535 vehicles registered. 

This is a PRE-REGISTRATION EVENT ONLY. Go online and register at www.Magic925.com 

We will be having a Beer garden this year brought to you by Chalada and the King of Beers. Bar opens at 10 a.m. Out of town riders are welcome and we will have trailer parking for you.

Also, I will be handing over the keys to a lucky winner of a *1963 Chevy Impala Super Sport*. You can enter to win online at www.Magic92.com or buy raffle tickets day of the show. The money from the raffle goes to help kids with cancer. Thanks for your support.

*FREE to the Public & Very Family Friendly!!! *


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:nicoderm:


----------



## LARGO15201904

just gona get some new cylinders and springs front and back a couple of donuts ima hit you up tomarrow so i can come threw!


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:nicoderm:


----------



## CJAY

ttt!


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:loco::loco::loco::biggrin::biggrin:
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


THE REAL BIG M said:


> *IT'S OFFICIAL..
> 
> THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED
> 
> TO THE UNION PLAZA
> 
> CASINO/HOTEL
> 
> 1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101
> 
> SO SEE YOU ALL THERE
> 
> MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...
> 
> 2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN
> 
> FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..
> 
> AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME..
> 
> SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## DIPN714

IF U NOT DOING TRIPPLES DIGTS AN UR DPR;;;;SAVE UR JUICE;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## sikonenine

Eddie, Pilas???


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Maybe saturday they will come in:dunno:


sikonenine said:


> Eddie, Pilas???


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:;;;;;;;;;;;good seeing u in vegas;;;;;;;;;


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Same here sir. Don't get stuck:nicoderm:


DIPN714 said:


> :h5:;;;;;;;;;;;good seeing u in vegas;;;;;;;;;


----------



## sikonenine

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> Maybe saturday they will come in:dunno:


 K, Me dejas saber ...


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

They are in:thumbsup:


sikonenine said:


> K, Me dejas saber ...


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## sikonenine

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> They are in:thumbsup:


 Quanto ? $


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

$85 Each:thumbsup:


sikonenine said:


> Quanto ? $


----------



## southsandiego

HOW MUCH FOR A PAIR OF POWER BALL SWIVELS?
IN SANDIEGO


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup hoooooolms :cheesy:


----------



## 69 ways

*need replacement*

hey you guys carry any motors like these and maybe a new gear as u can hopefully see it messed up thanks please send pm ill check daily thanks gotta stay in traffic


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## ob619sd

got any centennial 1100 cca batteries? price?


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

PM sent on battery's:thumbsup:


ob619sd said:


> got any centennial 1100 cca batteries? price?


----------



## sg90rider

Eddie its tony from straight game need a price on a basic set


----------



## sg90rider

Eddie its tony from straight game need a price on a basic set up


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

PM sent:thumbsup:


sg90rider said:


> Eddie its tony from straight game need a price on a basic set up


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> :nicoderm::wave:


sup hoooooolms.. :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## tru2thagame

Bump


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:nicoderm:


----------



## sikonenine

Sup Big Kid :wave:...


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

uffin::nicoderm::wave:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

pm me on some more chrome switch plates...


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!!


----------



## sg90rider

Price on 10 batts and a motor


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## CJAY

TTT!!! THANKS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## counterfit69

You guys carry lowrider videos


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## CJAY




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## jojo67

uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*sup holms :h5:*


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

whaaaaat up Hooooooooooolms. Nothing but chippers:rimshot:


THE REAL BIG M said:


> *sup holms :h5:*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> whaaaaat up Hooooooooooolms. Nothing but chippers:rimshot:


:sprint:


----------



## beast98

Thanks out to Big Kid and Black Magic for helping me pull together my set-up...Lookin and workin great!


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup hoooooolms :nicoderm:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:drama:


THE REAL BIG M said:


> sup hoooooolms :nicoderm:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## sikonenine

:nicoderm:, Sup Eddie'


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup hooooolms :cheesy:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


----------



## tru2thagame

]


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

gracias hoooolms.:h5:.oj says you still owe him some prime rib ..


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Any time brother well thats what OJ gets for being a Mandillion:roflmao:


THE REAL BIG M said:


> gracias hoooolms.:h5:.oj says you still owe him some prime rib ..


----------



## DIPN714

i put the sky coils back in and cut half turn and changed 1 battery;;;now where da wagon;;sunday in da streets of l.a,


----------



## DIPN714

comming for u big kid;;get it ready;;;lol;;BIG AL SAID IT;;


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup hooooolms.:h5:. when you gona break off big AL.:buttkick:. i want to see that fo sho.:ninja:.


----------



## DIPN714

THE REAL BIG M said:


> sup hooooolms.:h5:. when you gona break off big AL.:buttkick:. i want to see that fo sho.:ninja:.


yea right;;;;;i done got me mo inches foo


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

DIPN714 said:


> yea right;;;;;i done got me mo inches foo


:sprint:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

you know Big Al is not in my Catagory. :roflmao: 
You know what perm might as well just put a rolling frame together and hop Big Al since it dont matter how it looks? RIGHT:rofl: :dunno:


THE REAL BIG M said:


> sup hooooolms.:h5:. when you gona break off big AL.:buttkick:. i want to see that fo sho.:ninja:.


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

How much for batteries. .each..with core and without core.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> you know Big Al is not in my Catagory. :roflmao:
> You know what perm might as well just put a rolling frame together and hop Big Al since it dont matter how it looks? RIGHT:rofl: :dunno:


:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## DIPN714

check this out;;did more just for u,,and yes u are in my catogory;;;handle it;;gona bust yo......................


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:ugh::no::wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:rant: :drama: :ugh:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

TTT for the homie uffin:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

###
]:wave:
*****
:h5:
**********
:h5: :h5:
***************
:h5::h5::h5:
********************
:h5::h5::h5::h5:
_*

merry x-mas to all & have a happy & safe new year.. M.. black magic hydraulics*_


----------



## glasshizzel

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:cheesy:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Whats up :drama::drama::drama::drama::rimshot:





THE REAL BIG M said:


> :cheesy:


----------



## eazy 77 mc

WHATS UP BIG KIDZ


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


eazy 77 mc said:


> WHATS UP BIG KIDZ


----------



## sikonenine

:h5:


----------



## AUREGAL

Thanks big kids, I got my springs.


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



AUREGAL said:


> Thanks big kids, I got my springs.


----------



## THEE805RAIDER

What's up. .you got any saco motors ..or off brand ? Price


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

PM sent:yes:


THEE805RAIDER said:


> What's up. .you got any saco motors ..or off brand ? Price


----------



## eazy 77 mc

WHATS UP BIG KIDZ... DO YOU HAVE ANY DUMPS IN STOCK?


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Yes sir from deltas to adex's In stock:thumbsup:
Hit me up. 619 865 2087


eazy 77 mc said:


> WHATS UP BIG KIDZ... DO YOU HAVE ANY DUMPS IN STOCK?


----------



## recs64

HEY BRO NEED A SET OF 2 TON COILS CHROME AND A SACO MOTOR


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

PM Sent:thumbsup:


recs64 said:


> HEY BRO NEED A SET OF 2 TON COILS CHROME AND A SACO MOTOR


----------



## recs64

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> PM Sent:thumbsup:


YOU THE MAN!!!


----------



## sikonenine

3.5, chrome, full stack BBC's ?


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Should be in this week hopefully mondays. I'll hit you up:thumbsup:


sikonenine said:


> 3.5, chrome, full stack BBC's ?


----------



## sikonenine

Thanks Bro, :thumbsup: cant wait to put them in...


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:biggrin:


----------



## eazy 77 mc

WHATS UP BIG KID


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wave:


eazy 77 mc said:


> WHATS UP BIG KID


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

THE BIG 'M' 59 said:


> :wave:


Whats up Homie... See you soon with this truck load







@ maybe 3 pallets of high quality hydro stuff


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

All parts in stock


----------



## 1lowcalais_old

Daaaamn :thumbsup:


----------



## eazy 77 mc

WHATS UP BIG KID


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59




----------



## ConvertibleDeville

Q-vo


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:wow:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

All parts in stock plus


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

U charge accumulators?


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:nicoderm:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

Got all your Hydraulic parts in stock:thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98

how much for a pair of 3.5 tons chrome and can you break them in?


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

3.5 full stack $275 shipped in stock, no I can't break them in for you.


droppen98 said:


> how much for a pair of 3.5 tons chrome and can you break them in?


----------



## DIPN714

where da hopper


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:dunno::roflmao::dunno::roflmao:


DIPN714 said:


> where da hopper


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

What's Cracking


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

need parts hit me up


----------

